

No RAM upgrades for new iMacs? Is Apple crazy? - joxie
http://blogs.computerworld.com/macintosh/21422/no-ram-upgrades-new-imacs-apple-crazy

======
georgemcbay
Making RAM virtually non-user-serviceable on a desktop is terrible for a
number of reasons, chief among them being the fact that modern RAM chips have
an absurdly high failure rate. A situation that is tolerable given how cheap
new memory is but largely offset in this case by how difficult it is to do the
replacement.

------
rauar
Same for the Retina versions. Bought a non-retina Macbook Pro a couple of
weeks ago before they stop selling these.

My last Macbook Pro lasted almost 7 years because I could upgrade from 1 to 2
GB. Without the upgrade option I expect the halflife to be notable shorter.

------
aj
Don't worry. The fanboys will still be fawning over it like it's the greatest
"invention" since sliced bread

~~~
Goranek
Hhahahaha agree

